# sensationelle Neuentdeckung!



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Freunde der heimischen Amphibien!

Gestern abend, als ich den etwas unordentlichen Blumenkasten sortieren wollte, habe ich eine sensationelle Entdeckung gemacht:
 

"Buffo alpestris lubeciensis"
Die gemeine Lübecker Bergsteigerkröte:
Foto 
(sorry für die schlechte Bildqualtität, aber ich bin halt nicht Helmut)

...und hier wohnt sie: Im Blumenkasten vor dem Küchenfenster in 1 m Höhe!
Foto 

Liebe Grüße
Else, die Ihr nicht immer ernst nehmen solltet  1


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

  

ich vermisse den rucksack und den eispickel   

ulla, die den gemeinen hunsrücker kalkfrosch eben gesichtet hat, aber mangels cam den nachweis noch erbringen wird1


----------



## Herr Jemineh (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

es scheint tiermäßig wirklich ein ungewöhnlicher sommer zu sein!

wie gut, dass ich gerade die kamera zur hand hatte:







kann mir jemand sagen, was sich da im kübel tummelt?
vögel sollen ja oft laich an ihren füßen haben und damit für verbreitung sorgen.

*aber was ist das?*


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

Hallo Uwe,

 

das ist ein deutig ein junger Ruhrlindwurm (Vermis ruhrensis "Schimanski"). Es gibt auch eine sauerländische Abart - aber die sind grün.


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

das ist eindeutig  ein babynessi.

da muß einer  von Loch Ness ein Ei bis zu dir geschleppt haben und hats da versenkt.
möglicherweise käme auch ein *Greif* in frage, der das junge  verschleppt hat nach den schlüpfen.
du solltest dringend  einen teichbau in größerem umfang überdenken.
*nessis* wachsen zügig und nehmen gewaltige ausmaße an, wie ich hörte....

@blumenelse
  
mußt du mir immer zuvorkommen????


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

Hey Sister


----------



## katja (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

hallo christine!



aber jetzt doch mal ganz im ernst:

1: wie kam die da hoch?  

2.: was will sie dort?   dir beim arbeiten in der küche zuschaun?  



 jetzt hab ichs! die sucht deine nähe, um geküsst zu werden!!

 versuchs doch mal aus!


----------



## Herr Jemineh (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

es ist eindeutig grün!

... aber das mit der erweiterung hat sicher noch zeit.
ich hoffe nur, die 5 __ graskarpfen und 2 __ störe im kübel tun ihm nichts *sorg*


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

PÜH


----------



## Herr Jemineh (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> hallo christine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich denke, das funktioniert nur mit fröschen!
aber vielleicht wird ja ein fön draus ...
... oder so


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

Hi Katja,

dass __ Kröten hervorragend klettern können, konnte ich schon öfter beobachten. Die ganze Wand ist mit wildem __ Wein bewachsen, da klettert es sich prima.

Und da die Blumenkästen regelmäßig gewässert werden, sind kühler und feuchter als der Erdboden. Auch tummeln sich da massig Schneckchen...

Wie sie auf die Idee kam -   - aber unsere Kröten waren schon immer besonders piffig... 

PS: Küssen kommt nicht in Frage, was soll ich mit den ganzen Prinzen hier? So verfressen wie die sind, steh ich ja nur noch in der Küche...


----------



## Kareem (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

Ich will auch so 'nen Wurm, ich will auch so 'nen Wurm....herr Jeminineh, kannst du den verkaufen????

Habe aber leider nichts unter dem deutschen und wissenschaftlichen Namen gefunden.


----------



## Herr Jemineh (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch so 'nen Wurm, ich will auch so 'nen Wurm....herr Jeminineh, kannst du den verkaufen????
> 
> Habe aber leider nichts unter dem deutschen und wissenschaftlichen Namen gefunden.



verkaufen?
nee, aber du kannst das bild gerne kopieren


----------



## katja (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Küssen kommt nicht in Frage, was soll ich mit den ganzen Prinzen hier? So verfressen wie die sind, steh ich ja nur noch in der Küche...






aber prinzen haben doch eigentlich köche und nen ganzen hofstaat!!!

so war es zumindest in meinen märchenbüchern  

da könntest du nur noch den garten und deine teiche genießen!


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> aber prinzen haben doch eigentlich köche und nen ganzen hofstaat!!!


 Hofstaat? Bist Du wahnsinnig? Dann ist Schluß mit der himmlischen Ruhe hier Die kosten ein Vermögen und zertrampeln mir die Beete.



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> so war es zumindest in meinen märchenbüchern



Du sollst nicht alles glauben, was Du liest. Papier ist geduldig.



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> da könntest du nur noch den garten und deine teiche genießen!



Aber wenn ich das den ganzen Tag kann, ist es nichts besonderes mehr. So kann ich mich drauf freuen!


----------



## katja (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hofstaat? Bist Du wahnsinnig? Dann ist Schluß mit der himmlischen Ruhe hier Die kosten ein Vermögen und zertrampeln mir die Beete



  quatsch, die kosten nix, das sind leibeigene!! und beete zertrampeln?? die wohnen doch im keller!! nur zum arbeiten dürfen die raus  





			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Du sollst nicht alles glauben, was Du liest. Papier ist geduldig.



 du meinst schneewittchen und so gabs gar nicht? 



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich das den ganzen Tag kann, ist es nichts besonderes mehr. So kann ich mich drauf freuen!



 das is ein argument!!!


----------



## Kareem (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

>


Ich finde der Smillie sollte unbenannt werden


----------



## Kareem (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*



			
				Herr Jemineh schrieb:
			
		

> *aber was ist das?*




Hallo, 
gutes Bild-Editerprogramm


----------



## Herr Jemineh (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

wie es der zufall will, schickte mir meine schwester heute eine mail, 
in welcher sie ebenfalls über einen ungewöhnlichen bewohner in ihrem 
miniteich berichtete. 
er soll recht selten auftauchen, dann aber ziemlich aggressiv sein und
insbesondere nachts lautstark in der wanne rumoren. 
auch das wasser sei längst nicht mehr so klar wie vorher, schreibt sie.

das folgende bild war als anhang beigefügt:






ich vermute, es handelt sich um den gewöhnlichen wasserwolpertinger (crisensus aquaticus communis).


----------



## Kareem (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

Hallo,
geiler Programm, wie heist dass denn???


----------



## Herr Jemineh (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> geiler Programm, wie heist dass denn???



hallo kareem,
das hat nichts mit dem programm zu tun
(ist übrigens der gute alte "image composer" von m...soft)!
das ist ganz schlicht und ergreifend "können"!


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*



			
				Herr Jemineh schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ganz schlicht und ergreifend "können"!



Herr Je... ein bisschen Glück gehört aber auch dazu, gerade die Kamera parat zu haben wenn die auftauchen ! 

Wolf


----------



## Kareem (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

Ach Herr Jeminneh, verrat es mir doch bitte,
wie kunktioniert das denn???
Und wieviel kostet der Image Composer???


----------



## Herr Jemineh (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

@ wuzzel:
IN DIESEM PUNKT hast du natürlich vollkommen recht!
so scheu, wie die sind ...  

@ kareem:
bitte versteh es doch :beeten !
es liegt *NICHT* am programm!
du kannst das mit jedem x-beliebigen grafikprogramm (paint shop,corel draw, photo shop, gimp usw. usf.) - selbst mit so einer abgespeckten version, die jedem scanner oder jeder digicam beiliegt (den image komposer gab es damals kostenlos beim html-editor "frontpage 2000" dazu!).  aber das ganze geht halt nicht von alleine, da ist viel handwerkliches geschick, können und auch erfahrung gefragt, um ansehnliche ergebnisse zu erzielen.

pass mal auf:
ich hatte das bild von der teichwanne meiner schwester als hintergrund.
für das "fabelwesen" habe ich goggle-bilder durchsucht (begriff: nilpferd bzw. flusspferd bzw. hippopotamus). das flusspferd habe ich freigestellt/ausgeschnitten mit weicher kante und die größe angepasst. dann das selbe mit "hase ohren" bzw. "rabbit ears" - ohren ausgeschnitten, größe angepasst.
die schneckenfühler hätte ich mir sparen können- die sieht man eh nicht  
der rote haarschopf stammt von einem haar-model für shampoo-werbung: ausschneiden, verkleinern bzw. größe anpassen.
dann die ganzen einzelteile zum fabelwesen arrangieren, fixieren und die größe dem kübel anpassen.
dann das wesen an sinnvoller und logischer stelle im kübel positionieren.
alles fixieren - hochladen - fertig.

merkst du jetzt, wieviel arbeit dahinter steckt? der bildeditor ist dabei absolut zweitrangig - man muss lediglich damit umgehen können.

da fällt mir in diesem zusammenhang ("falsche vorstellungen über technik und ihre möglichkeiten") gerade die geschichte vom mann mit dem wohnmobil ein:

Ein Mieter eines Wohnmobils in Oklahoma hatte den Tempomat auf die
Geschwindigkeit von 110 km/h eingestellt und ging in die rückwärtige
Küche zum Kaffee kochen. Das Fahrzeug überschlug sich und der Fahrer
klagte gegen die Wohnmobil-Vermietfirma.

Der Mann bekam vor Gericht Recht zugesprochen, da in der
Betriebanleitung über die Nutzung des Tempomats nicht der Warnhinweis
stand, dass er auch in der Nutzungszeit der automatischen Temporegelung
das Lenkrad nicht alleine lassen darf.

Dem Kläger wurde neben der ansehnlichen Summe von etwa umgerechnet 1,35
Mio. Euro auch der ‘Stella Award’ zugesprochen. Die Trophäe erhält in
den USA derjenige, der mit den absonderlichsten Klagen Schadenersatz
bekommt.

Quelle: NewsNet


----------



## geecebird (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

Oklahoma, das sagt doch schon alles, oder??? ;o)


----------



## katja (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*



			
				Herr Jemineh schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Kläger wurde neben der ansehnlichen Summe von etwa umgerechnet 1,35
> Mio. Euro auch der ‘Stella Award’ zugesprochen.



  






			
				Herr Jemineh schrieb:
			
		

> Die Trophäe erhält in
> den USA derjenige, der mit den absonderlichsten Klagen Schadenersatz
> bekommt.



da kommt man ja geradezu in versuchung, sich etwas völlig absurdes auszudenken.........    



die __ spinnen, die amis :crazy


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

Auf jeden Fall weiß ich jetzt, warum das das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten ist. Man braucht halt nur eine gute Idee. Oder man muss blöd sein. Ich glaub, das zweite würde mir leichter fallen. Ich geh dann mal ein Flugticket buchen....Kommst mit, Katinka?


----------



## geecebird (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

Dann flieg nach OKC, da fällst du dann nicht weiter auf ;o)


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

  



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh dann mal ein Flugticket buchen....



Elschen bitte bitte verlass uns nicht!


----------



## Kareem (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*

So ungefär?


----------



## katja (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall weiß ich jetzt, warum das das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten ist. Man braucht halt nur eine gute Idee. Oder man muss blöd sein. Ich glaub, das zweite würde mir leichter fallen. Ich geh dann mal ein Flugticket buchen....Kommst mit, Katinka?



 

gemeinsam schaffen wir das bestimmt! 

 und dann machen wir halbe halbe


----------



## Herr Jemineh (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: sensationelle Neuentdeckung!*



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> So ungefär?



na siehste,geht doch! 

versuch noch, die ränder der tiere etwas weicher auszuschneiden, damit der übergang nicht so hart ist.

aber wenn das dein erster versuch in dieser richtung ist:
 alle achtung  

... und weiter so!


----------

